# Images for App



## Pixel Leaf (23 Aug 2015)

Hello planted tank enthusiast, recently I have taken upon the task of creating an app for planted tank users ( Pocket Scaper) . This app contains a library of plants and information; it also has a tracking system for water parameters. Recently I have decided to add a gallery, but I have no photos except my own planted aquariums. Anyway it would be cool if we could get a photo of you in front of your aquarium. If you are camera shy then feel free to just snap a picture of your tank.

You will receive a free copy of our app upon release and credited as a thanks for your image.


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Sep 2015)

No one dared to place a picture?.....well, here is one of mine.


 
It isn't a great photo but feel free to use it


----------



## Dantrasy (4 Sep 2015)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Sep 2015)

I not in the photo But here is a simple scape


----------

